# My hacker- Pretty long.



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

Prepare yourself, this is going to be a long post! haha. 

In February, someone hacked my myspace, deleted it, stole my e-mail address, never gave it back, found ALL my personal information by google, IMed me threats and was very much trying to intemadate(sp?) me by ALWAYS repeating my home address to me over AIM. I could tell this dude was just some teenager with no life and just stays behind the computer with no balls to show up in real life.

In april, he returned. I did some hunting around on my own and found some useful information on him. I also found out that my sisters Xboyfriends best friends sister was his friend! I found out he lived about a mile away from me (the neighborhood and where he hangs out), hes 19 years old (told me he was 21!), red head, skinny, and extremly flattered with my life! haha. 

Anyway, my point is, he's ALWAYS IM'ing me, i'd block him sometimes then unblock him a day later just to see if he will IM me again, sherly he does! It never fails. lol. Sooo...i'm starting to see a pattern here. I completely think this dude is infacuated (sp?) with me. lmao. He's always trying to talk to me, and what-not. Lately, it's just been completely pathetic! I finally told him he needs to stop IMing me because it's getting old and he needs to go live someone eles's life. LOL. Two days later he IMed me, actually just now! I told him: 

TheNameIsAimee (12:39:20 AM): Is there something I can help you with? Was the anticipation building from not IMing me for almost two days? haha
TheNameIsAimee (12:39:46 AM): This is seriously getting pathetic.

lol. He then told me "don't flattered myself, relax", and he signed off! He's getting so rediculas it's getting halerious! :googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YOu must be pretty beautiful to infatuate some kid!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> YOu must be pretty beautiful to infatuate some kid!


Aimee is 17....


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

There is a fine line between admiration and obsession Aimee, handle this situation with caution. In this day of over-teched, under occupied, hormone crazed teenagers, it is paramount that you make him understand that by creating problems and stress in your life he may well have lost any chance of your affection. Perhaps if you tell him that immediate cessation of his bothering you may, in the future, change your mind. If that doesn't work, have some large friends beat the living crap out of him so he understands what messing with peoples lives feels like.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Nah, just give him MY name. And tell him I'm prettier than you. I always wanted a stalker.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

See what you started Aimee? Now everyone wants a stalker! LOL


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol slimy.... Aimee just be careful... Don't want anything to happen to ya


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

hhahaha slimy....

thats so creepy....you should go to his house and punch him


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

hahahaha you guys are too freakin halerious! You have my tummy hurting! lmao. Anyhow, he finally himself blocked ME. Why he blocked me, I have no idea since I never ever IM him first. lmao. So yep. I think he finally got the message ORRRR he's just waiting a few more days to IM me again. lol. This dude is so funny. Also guy's, no need to worry about me! I've got too much information on this dude to worry about my safety. Thankfully, that is! lol. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I kinda went threw the same thing with my son(13) a whilie ago from someone who was constantly threating him, and the guy was 19.
Not sure in ur state, but her 17 is a minor and 19 is an adult. What i did was
told him he keeps the threats up, then i will invole the police as he's messing with a minor, and that was a phone call I made to him after looking it up.
Yup, there sure is a lot of wacks out there in the online world.
Best of luck with it kiddo.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Oh, another idea, tell him he keeps it up, that u have a 1000 very good friends who got ur back and would love to turn him into a prop!....lol
anyone wanna go prop hunting....lol


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

There are plenty of abandon coal mines here in pa not to metion one that has been burning for 50 odd years.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Stalking is stalking whether it is real life or in cyber world..be careful.
And if he really did steal all your info he should be turned in....NOW no matter what!!
If you really do not want contact with him, why would block and then unblock him.. ??
We do not want to see you on the back of a milk carton!!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Just be careful, this sounds like a plot for a movie.


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

Lilly said:


> If you really do not want contact with him, why would block and then unblock him.. ??
> We do not want to see you on the back of a milk carton!!


lol, yeah, It's not that I don't want contact with him, it's just a rush when I do talk to him, I guess...lol. I'm not sure how to explain it. It's just so funny and my nightlife isn't all interesting so he makes me laugh my ass off seeing how stupid he is..


----------



## thenameisaimee (Sep 24, 2006)

ScareShack said:


> Oh, another idea, tell him he keeps it up, that u have a 1000 very good friends who got ur back and would love to turn him into a prop!....lol
> anyone wanna go prop hunting....lol


Sounds like an idea to me!!! lol. So far, no contact with him. He still has me blocked, thankfully, and he's fully blocked from me as well.  I'm done with him. darn. lol.


----------

